# Minesweeper! :D



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2012)

Does anyone else play minesweeper? It's actually a really fun logic game once you know what you're doing, and there's a lot to be learned in terms of strategy and mouse control. Plus, there's a lot of the same personal record hunting that I know so many people enjoy in cubing.

If you're interested, there's a pretty decent community on minesweeper.info, and a lot of the active people are working together right now to make it even more welcoming for new people. For instance, you can now get on the rankings no matter what your times are, although you do need to play on one of their official versions (rules/links here). They also have an IRC chat (#minesweeper on NewNet) - click here to enter.


Personally, I'm something like 30th in the world, but then again I've been doing it for quite a while. I have a 45 second expert game up on youtube.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 25, 2012)

I play minesweeper when my Internet connection is not working or when I am excessively bored.
I know you're really good-- I just saw your 3 second Minesweeper game on hi-games.


----------



## emolover (Mar 25, 2012)

I started playing with it 8ish months ago after seeing some of your videos but I suck. I just did an intermediate and got a 120 and I have no idea if I have even done an expert.


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 25, 2012)

I used to play a fair amount, but I think too much depends on the mouse quality. I use a touch pad on my laptop, which I don't think is quite good enough.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 25, 2012)

Beginner - 6.60
Intermediate - 42.91
Expert - 154.93


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2012)

I also used to play quite a lot, but don't much anymore.

PBs:
Beginner: 3
Intermediate: 49
Expert: 200

With a touchpad.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 26, 2012)

You're good.

I haven't played for almost 10 years.

Beginner : ≈ 2 s. (3 clics)
Intermediate : 28 s.
Expert : 117 s.


----------



## coinman (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to play a lot many years ago. 

PBs:
Beginner: 3
Intermediate: 36
Expert: 120

I also have a 3/5 average on beginner that is sub 10 

I've also crashed on les then 110 seconds at the end of the expert level several times (I think 105 is the best crash time). I hate when I have a 50/50 gamble left at the end.

A clear improvement in the game would be to program it so that one can always solve it from the first click. Thus it never is a mine where you click first, and never a 50/50 situations in the game.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 26, 2012)

coinman said:


> A clear improvement in the game would be to program it so that one can always solve it from the first click. Thus it never is a mine where you click first, and never a 50/50 situations in the game.


Well, you already never hit a mine on the first click. There are some versions where you can always win from the beginning, using just logic, but I think most serious minesweeper players agree that this removes some of the randomness and strategy from the game, and actually ends up less interesting than the normal version. If you're still interested in a version of that type, though, you can look at Simon Tatham's Portable Puzzle Collection, Minesweeper Live, or LuckySweeper.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 26, 2012)

When I'm tired of Sporcle-ing and Facebookery I typically turn to Minesweeper or Solitaire for some fun (I've been doing it a lot of late). I suck but its fun.


----------



## whauk (Mar 26, 2012)

beg: 1.46
int: 18.91
exp: 83.60
aiming for worldranking right now. (you need sub100 sum)


----------



## lras (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,
Beg:1.07
Int:16.67
Exp:63.59
I'm #409 right now. Sometimes I write to minesweeper.info. Nowadays I don't play really much (and I also don't cube really much)


----------



## Carrot (Mar 26, 2012)

This thread makes me wanna buy a mouse and beat my old pbs xD
I think my times were like:
2
25
80

but I may be dead wrong since that was 4-5yrs ago


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 26, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> I play minesweeper when my Internet connection is not working or when I am excessively bored.


 
Same.

Beginner: 39 secs
Intermediate: 999 secs
Expert: 999 secs


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 26, 2012)

I used to play a bit back in uni while procratinating. My expert record was 120 which I like to think could be sub 2 mins since the timer starts at 1 (my beginner record was 1 with only the initial click). I have a screen shot some where of what could've been my record with 2 mines left to find in a 2x2 square in a corner with a 50% chance of success. I failed at luck that time which is what really put me off the game in the end. So often good times were ground to a halt when I had to play the odds (with my limited knowledge) and coming out failing.


----------



## btm (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah, good old Minesweeper! I played this a lot some 10 years ago. For some reason I still remember my best times:

Beginner: 2 (useless level)
Intermediate: 24
Expert: 104


----------



## pi.cubed (Mar 27, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Personally, I'm something like 30th in the world.



How do you have time be so good at so many different hobbies?


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 27, 2012)

I got a 3sec in school today. (Beginner)

2-click


----------



## IanTheCuber (Mar 29, 2012)

My sister LOVES minesweeper, and I play it every now and then.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 23, 2012)

kynakax said:


> few months ago I used to be able to get about 17 seconds for intermediate and 2-3 for beginner


Cool, nice to hear it. Any plans to get back into the game?



kynakax said:


> 30ish for advanced


nope


----------



## kynakax (Apr 23, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Cool, nice to hear it. Any plans to get back into the game?
> 
> 
> nope


 wait, what?


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 23, 2012)

He's saying that you didn't get those times. Pics or it didn't happen. Actually, video or it didn't happen.

And cool double post, bro.


----------



## kynakax (Apr 23, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> He's saying that you didn't get those times. Pics or it didn't happen. Actually, video or it didn't happen.
> 
> And cool double post, bro.


 
nyah, It was when I never did cubing. lol but I did kinda exaggeration I got about 45-50 avarage lol


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 17, 2012)

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/minesweeper-scratch-off-card


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 3, 2017)

Beginner: 1
Intermediate: 21
Expert: I don't remember.


----------



## qwr (May 27, 2021)

@qqwref were you the one on the JZE wr debate thread lol


----------

